# Heating... Gas vs electric



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Just looking at rental flats... there's a reasonable flat near me but the building doesn't have gas so it's electric heating.

Should I be put off by this? Will it cost me significantly more than GCH? 

I'm out generally 7am-5pm Mon-Fri and usually out and about at weekends and it's a 1 bed flat.


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

single bloke, 1 bed flat... You should have other ways of keeping warm... 


I would doubt in a 1 bed flat either is going to be 'that' much, depends which flat you like more, or can you get a bit more discount.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

A210 AMG said:


> single bloke, 1 bed flat... You should have other ways of keeping warm...
> 
> I would doubt in a 1 bed flat either is going to be 'that' much, depends which flat you like more, or can you get a bit more discount.


Haha lol not single I should add there will be 2 of us in there. Both work full time.

Rental market sucks ATM down my way. This one has residents parking too which is a bonus!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

ive just moved to an electric heated flat and its fine. a lot of new builds are electric now.

the cost is less than running GFCH.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

The age is really important. New will be fine, but old sold brick with Economy 7 will be a killer. Have a look at the EPC it will give you all the info


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

My little sister lives in a flat which is electric i think she's got a meter and storage heaters for rads, and it's pretty warm in there.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thanks folks, it's really on the cost issue I was wondering if I'd end up skint due to it lol.

I'll ask about the EPC


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

As above if it's a newish system it will be fine,don't they all have to have some sort of energy rating these days anyway?.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

When you see the EPC anything over a 65 C will be reasonably cheap for a single guy


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

elec is OK is you work it correctly... not had it for years mind you... but you build up the heat at night... and just make sure the actual heating out dial is set low during the day, then turn it up at night to release the heat when you need it!

some people leave the heat out dial up high, so it heats the place during the day and nothing left for night time... 

:thumb:


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

as a spark installing electric heating all the time ,its moved on from storage heaters,they are dead in the water as you are always looking at the weather for the following day"the bricks heat up at night at cheap rate electric and give the heat out the following day".modern systems look like central heating radiators and can be very efficient.you can even get a wet system that is like a central heating system but heats up with electric rather than gas.
remember in flats depending on the position of your flat you get heat from either side,above and below if surrounded by other units.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

As above storage heating isn't great  

Me and the wife stay in a 1 bed room full granite flat, thats roasting hot in summer and freezing in the winter  ...... storage heaters are all on full blast right now so its not too bad. I pay £100 a month on electric for everything (in winter), heating, hot water, all appliance, 250L aquarium with filter, T8 lighting, heater, UV filter, Co2, as well as 2 further fish tanks again with filters and heaters etc. So not too bad really. In the summer those payment drop to around £70 a month due to the heating being switched off. 

I know my dad last month had a £80 bill just for his gas, never mind electric  

James


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

insanejim69 said:


> As above storage heating isn't great
> 
> Me and the wife stay in a 1 bed room full granite flat, thats roasting hot in summer and freezing in the winter  ...... storage heaters are all on full blast right now so its not too bad. I pay £100 a month on electric for everything (in winter), heating, hot water, all appliance, 250L aquarium with filter, T8 lighting, heater, UV filter, Co2, as well as 2 further fish tanks again with filters and heaters etc. So not too bad really. In the summer those payment drop to around £70 a month due to the heating being switched off.
> 
> ...


Your part of Aberdeen must have poorer winters and warmer summers than mine.

Somehow I've got a feeling I could hit your flat with a stone.

Anywhere near a football ground?

I've got a 2 bedroom new build flat and my quarterly gas and electricity works out £120 maximum.

£300 sounds a bit painful.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

:lol: ..... wee bit further than that bud, but not too far. :lol: ........ I work at First and thats at the end of my road  

The granite really holds any heat in the summer, so even a slight bit of heat and the flat is roasting. Although the Granite also holds the cold  

But surely you know about the regular -10, -15 and even I remember when it was -27 in Aberdeen, and I aint old  :lol: :thumb: - YET !! 

James


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

The older flats I've lived in with storage heaters were comically bad. The first was cold all the time in winter and the second cost £100 per month (10 years ago). I understand from friends that live in new builds they elec heating has moved on now tho


----------

